# Is it a good salary in Dubai?



## Nilka (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I am a graphic designer with more than 10 years of experience in my native country. I have got an offer for a job in Dubai as a graphic designer with salary AED 9000 per month.
Is it enough to live in Dubai for one person? 
How much usually get payed graphic designers in Dubai?
What I should keep in mind looking for a job there?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Would you class yourself as a 'Senior'? If so, then I'd say not. Have a look at the stickies on here, you may find something useful in there. But I think you'll find it tough to get a decent place to live, feed yourself and just live on that. The problem may be that you don't have experience here, which does count for something in most lines of work.


----------



## Nilka (Jan 17, 2014)

Bedou Girl, thank you very much for the reply!


----------

